# Demande de renseignements - X11, XQuartz



## hth14 (14 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans les mois prochains, je devrais probablement être amené à utiliser des logiciels demandant X11 et/ou XQuartz (tel que InkScape). Comme le précise le titre, j'ai besoin de renseignements à ce sujet : mis à part que ça permet de faire tourner des logiciels que ne supporte pas MAC je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'aurais donc aimé savoir en quoi ça consistait et l'impact que cela a sur l'ordinateur et les contraintes/risques que leurs utilisations imposent (besoin de partitionner le disque, besoin de tout réinstaller/reformer, peut faire planter l'ordinateur etc).

Quelle différence y a t'il entre ces utilisations et celles telles qu'avec BootCamp ou Parallels ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2014)

X11R6 est une spécification de serveur graphique dont l'une des particularités est d'intégrer la notion de réseau. Cela s'organise en un serveur et des clients : les clients (éventuellement distants) demandent au serveur d'afficher des objets graphiques (points, droite, fenêtres etc.) et ce dernier s'exécute.

Avec le temps on a fini par dire "X11" tout court pour désigner une implémentation de cette spécification.

XQuartz est une implémentation (parmi d'autres), s'appuyant sur XOrg, classique implémentation Open Source présente sur les UNIX comme FreeBSD, Linux etc. [car Linux est, finalement, un UNIX. On ne va pas chipoter...]
L'intérêt de XQuartz est qu'il s'appuie sur le propre serveur graphique de OS X ; il est donc plutôt mieux intégré qu'une version normale de XOrg.

Installer XQuartz est simplissime : on télécharge une image disque (ici) et on procède à l'installation.
Cela crée dans _/opt_ toutes les ressources nécessaires au serveur X11 et, dans _/Applications/Utilities_, l'application XQuartz. Plus quelques brimborions pour que XQuartz se lance automatiquement lorsqu'une application cliente (comme _xterm_) est lancée.

XQuartz ne gêne en rien le fonctionnement d'OS X. Il est peu gourmand en ressources à l'état brut [bien sûr si on s'amuse à lancer les environnements complets de KDE ou GNOME, il va consommer davantage...] Si on n'utilise pas de client X11 il ne se lance pas (et on oublie qu'il est là). Sinon il se lance.
Parfois il faut lui forcer un peu la main mais chez moi ça marche bien [je viens justement de le mettre à jour, sur Yosemite, sans souci].

En conséquence de ce qui précède :
- nul besoin de repartitionner/reformater
- risque quasi nul de plantages de l'ordinateur
- il prend environ 200 MB sur le disque

Dans la mesure où ce n'est pas un système (comme Linux ou Ouinedoze), il ne fait pas intervenir les notions de machines virtuelles (Parallels) ou d'installation de système (Bootcamp).

Tu as éventuellement d'autres méthodes pour installer X11, avec Fink ou MacPorts par exemple mais c'est un peu plus lourd.
Tu as aussi des manières de te passer de X11 pour certains logiciels (GIMP, Claws-Mail ou autres utilisant GTK*) mais c'est là encore un peu complexe (j'ai aussi ça sur ma machine).


----------

